# How to connect to WLAN using Sony-Ericsson P990i



## kazuki001 (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't connect to my home WLAN using my Sony Ericsson P990i. Pls. help.


----------



## kazuki001 (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I got it after a very long trial.

Set Authentication to WPA-PSK

Network mode: infrastructure

Data encryption: TKIP

Passphrase: type the Security Key of your wireless router

That's it!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Only took a single minute, I'm impressed! :grin:


----------



## kazuki001 (Jan 21, 2010)

This was actually my thread from another forum but I transferred it here as this is my favorite forum. I'd rather be of help here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You should have just told me you were very speedy. :grin:


----------

